# CPU nur 800 MHZ



## Janis (1. August 2005)

Hallo

ich hab ein Elitegroup L7VTA 1.1 und ein AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 266 FSB.
Hab ich mir gerade erst gekauft so alles draufgesetz alles passt.

Aber

Mein Bios und Windows erkennen meine CPU nicht, sie wird mit 800 Mhz angezeigt und darunter steht dann unknown cpu type oder so was 
Das neuste Bios ist auch bereits installiert.
Keine Ahnung was da los ist ich hab auf meinem Mainboard die Jumper auf 133 Mhz umgestellt.

Janis


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

Unknown CPU hört sich doof an.

Aber ne Frage zwischendurch : Den AthlonXP2800 gibt es als FSB333(166) und FSB400(200)-Version.
Warum dann mit 266(133) ?

Gibt es kein Auto-FSB ?

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Habe gerade im Netz gesehen, dass es ihn auch mit FSB266 gibt..
Scheinbar schaltet das Board nicht auf die andere Multiplikation.

Mainboard-Chipsatz Via KT266A/333 ?


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

Auf der ecs Seite steht, daß das l7vta1.1 nur bis 2600+ unterstützt...kt400, eigenartig..

höchstes Bios 1.7j . Raufgebrannt ?
http://www.ecsusa.com/downloads/downloads_main.cfm?to=Motherboard

mfg chmee


----------



## Janis (1. August 2005)

Ja das neuste Bios ist installiert und auf der Internetseite von ECS steht das bis 3000+ unterstützt wird.
KT400

Janis


----------



## Janis (1. August 2005)

ich habs auch gerade nochmal probiert also ich hab die Jumper mal auf 166 MHZ gestellt....... toll da lief der mit 1000 MHZ .... mit 100 mhz läuft der auf 600 mhz  wie kann ich das so umstellen das der auf 2800 läuft
Bitte hilfe

Janis


----------



## chmee (13. August 2005)

Das Problem ist, daß der Multiplikator falsch ausgelesen wird. Anstatt 12,5/13,5 rechnet er
nur mit den 6*.

Sorry habe auf die Schnelle nix im Netz gefunden zu dem Problem..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2005)

Hallo!

Wie ja schon erwähnt wurde, fängt der XP 2800 erst bei 333Mhz FSB an.
Bist Du dir wirklich sicher dass dir ein XP verkauft wurde und nicht ein *M*P?
Denn den *M*P gibt es soweit ich weiss auch mit 266Mhz FSB, der hat aber (wegen dem Einsatz in Notebooks) einen anderen Vcore und damit evtl. auch einen anderen Multiplikator.
Hier währen jetzt die Daten auf der DIE interessant, denn an Hand derer könnte man die CPU eindeutig identifizieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

